# ZR's/Caius's Galleria of Stuff: See last page for updates



## Caius

*Bio/Do’s and Don’ts.*

ZR388, or Jamie as I’m known by my fleshy counterparts, is a degree-holding Game Art Generalist with a specialty in Environmental Art. In other, more satisfying words, I make video game levels and focus heavily on level design, conceptual design, texture painting, and 3D space building along with implementation. 

I own and operate two separate companies, one dealing with game development. The other is my source of conceptual, freelance contract painting or modeling. My goal with both of these is to introduce something unorthodox, unexpected, and dashingly frustrating (with a twist of lemon!) 

Jamie is also a Master Control Operator for a local news station in Lubbock, and spends her time pressing buttons to make sure television logos end up in the right place. 

*Do you take commissions?*

Yes, I do. Unfortunately these commissions must all be placed through my independent company as a contract for actual cash. I do not accept bells as currency, nor do I accept Animal Crossing items. My work is very long-term, and I only work for a profit. I also do logos, business cards, flyers, web images, and will even build you a personal— fully functional game level for the right price. Beware, I live and die by my contracts, which means there will be a legal agreement involved should this be something you find yourself interested in.

I will also 3D Model GFX if requested. Due to render times and hyper shade restrictions, you’re much better off searching the web for GFX Renders that are free to use. 

*Do you still make signatures/avatars?*

On and off, mostly for myself. I’m a simple person, and find that other people on this website are much more talented in GFX than I am. If you would like a signature, you are more than welcome to ask. I have no problem with thinking it over before deciding on a definite “No.” Remember though, my work is not perfect here. 
*
Do you accept critique?*

Born to art, die to art. I went to a very critique heavy university, some of the responses ranging on borderline criticism. When your grade hinges on making one person satisfied with a style they’re not fond of, you become numb to the feedback. I always have, and always will accept critique from anyone that decides to impart their wisdom on me. I will also do the same in return. 

*Where’s all the art?*

This thread is ancient. It has been my baby since joining this forum. You can find almost everything from my high school years, all the way to the most recent stuff by navigating to the last page. It’s your choice if that’s something you’d like to journey through. 

*What are your qualifications?*





…And more.​
*Demo Reel*





*
Samples*



Spoiler: A few things of all types
































​



*Small FAQ*

_Q:_ What kind of degree do you have and how long did it take?
_A:_ Bachelor’s of Science from Full Sail University in Game Art. Graduated Valedictorian in 3 years, with two special awards. No, I do not recommend the school.

_Q:_ What do you charge for work?
_A:_ This is a private case-by-case question.

_Q:_ How long have you been drawing?
_A:_ A good amount of years. I only recently feel good enough to market the skill though. 

_Q:_ Can I ask you for tutorials on programs or styles?
_A:_ Of course.

_Q:_ Do you practice ________ skill?
_A:_ See my qualifications. I may do more than that, though. I’ve been known to sing and free-form DDR from time to time.

_Q:_ Where’s your website?
_A:_ I’d be more than happy to direct you to it privately if you’re interested. 

_Q:_ Can I inquire about a contract for someone else?
_A:_ Certainly. Publicity is always good. Just get me in touch with your contact.

_Q:_ You drew something for someone for free, do I get a free thing?
_A:_ I usually have to feel extremely strong about something to do free art. Never hurts to ask though.


----------



## OJ.

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Those are really good.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Thank you~


----------



## Nero

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

shellis is...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4ZhAthbHNI

just sayin.


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*










^ Those two are really good, keep it up :3


----------



## The Sign Painter

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

I really like your Deviant stuff, especially Leaves in the Wind.


----------



## m12

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Nevermore said:
			
		

> I really like your Deviant stuff, especially Leaves in the Wind.


*I remember her coloring that.* She's all that and a bag of chips. Your signatures, not so much. Your DA, sure. It's the bomb.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your Deviant stuff, especially Leaves in the Wind.
> 
> 
> 
> *I remember her coloring that.* She's all that and a bag of chips. Your signatures, not so much. Your DA, sure. It's the bomb.
Click to expand...

Well yeah I did it so YOU WOULD GET AN A IN THE CLASS. 

And pfft I don't lurk around making signatures all day while someone's over at my house begging without words to play some brawl or torture marco.


----------



## m12

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your Deviant stuff, especially Leaves in the Wind.
> 
> 
> 
> *I remember her coloring that.* She's all that and a bag of chips. Your signatures, not so much. Your DA, sure. It's the bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah I did it so YOU WOULD GET AN A IN THE CLASS.
> 
> And pfft I don't lurk around making signatures all day while someone's over at my house begging without words to play some brawl or torture marco.
Click to expand...

I could tell you wanted to brawl. _It's all in the eyes_. Wait, that was for a grade? I don't even remember.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your Deviant stuff, especially Leaves in the Wind.
> 
> 
> 
> *I remember her coloring that.* She's all that and a bag of chips. Your signatures, not so much. Your DA, sure. It's the bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah I did it so YOU WOULD GET AN A IN THE CLASS.
> 
> And pfft I don't lurk around making signatures all day while someone's over at my house begging without words to play some brawl or torture marco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could tell you wanted to brawl. _It's all in the eyes_. Wait, that was for a grade? I don't even remember.
Click to expand...

It's on my transcripts, Graphic Design. So I guess so. AND we got an A because of that abysmal powerpoint. Over 80 slides. :E


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

You two sound like an old couple squabbling over insignificant things XD


----------



## m12

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your Deviant stuff, especially Leaves in the Wind.
> 
> 
> 
> *I remember her coloring that.* She's all that and a bag of chips. Your signatures, not so much. Your DA, sure. It's the bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah I did it so YOU WOULD GET AN A IN THE CLASS.
> 
> And pfft I don't lurk around making signatures all day while someone's over at my house begging without words to play some brawl or torture marco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could tell you wanted to brawl. _It's all in the eyes_. Wait, that was for a grade? I don't even remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on my transcripts, Graphic Design. So I guess so. AND we got an A because of that abysmal powerpoint. Over 80 slides. :E
Click to expand...

Oh, now I remember. What a wonderful time. Your sigs still stink, by the way.


<small><small><small>I'm kidding.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*I remember her coloring that.* She's all that and a bag of chips. Your signatures, not so much. Your DA, sure. It's the bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah I did it so YOU WOULD GET AN A IN THE CLASS.
> 
> And pfft I don't lurk around making signatures all day while someone's over at my house begging without words to play some brawl or torture marco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could tell you wanted to brawl. _It's all in the eyes_. Wait, that was for a grade? I don't even remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on my transcripts, Graphic Design. So I guess so. AND we got an A because of that abysmal powerpoint. Over 80 slides. :E
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, now I remember. What a wonderful time. Your sigs still stink, by the way.
> 
> 
> <small><small><small>I'm kidding.</small></small></small>
Click to expand...

<small><small><small>Your mom stinks


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> You two sound like an old couple squabbling over insignificant things XD


You know it wouldn't be that far off. That reminds me


You still got room in the limo for prom? I'm thinking about picking up a cocktail dress.


----------



## m12

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two sound like an old couple squabbling over insignificant things XD
> 
> 
> 
> You know it wouldn't be that far off. That reminds me
> 
> 
> You still got room in the limo for prom? I'm thinking about picking up a cocktail dress.
Click to expand...

*That has nothing to do with your stinky signatures, but yes. I have space in the limo still.*


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two sound like an old couple squabbling over insignificant things XD
> 
> 
> 
> You know it wouldn't be that far off. That reminds me
> 
> 
> You still got room in the limo for prom? I'm thinking about picking up a cocktail dress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That has nothing to do with your stinky signatures, but yes. I have space in the limo still.*
Click to expand...

*<big>I'm too lazy to get on msn or irc and ask and yours are just as stinky, stinker. </big>*


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Fantastic sigs, and very impressive art! O_O
You got skillz.

Also you two are funny. XD


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

First post edited to include new siggy:


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Fantastic sigs, and very impressive art! O_O
> You got skillz.
> 
> Also you two are funny. XD


Haha I'm glad you find our bickering funny  It's only better when we're actually in the same room, or worse when we're pokemon battling.


Don't tickle my wooper.


----------



## m12

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> First post edited to include new siggy:


lern2focalpoint.  :'(  I like the colors, though.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First post edited to include new siggy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lern2focalpoint.  :'(  I like the colors, though.
Click to expand...

There is a focal point :| Her arm stretched and creating the illusion of movement. 

Focal points are for scrubs anyway, everything everywhere is where it's at.


----------



## m12

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

That's what she said. I think I won this round.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Good god.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*






Just finished this one for a friend

How's that for a focal point mal :|


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

It's amazing, but the text takes away from the focal point and ruins the signature.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*






Here's a clean one

And nother sig added to main post





Not as proud of this one


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> Here's a clean one
> 
> And nother sig added to main post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as proud of this one


MUCH sexier without the text <3


----------



## m12

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> Here's a clean one
> 
> And nother sig added to main post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as proud of this one


Not bad.


----------



## bittermeat

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Impressive.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Thanks 


Just did this one for another friend:


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> 
> Just did this one for another friend:


God, how many more are you gnna toss out? XD You make them so quickly. It takes me over an hour per sig V_V

This one's pretty decent, but you've done better.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Just did this one for another friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, how many more are you gnna toss out? XD You make them so quickly. It takes me over an hour per sig V_V
> 
> This one's pretty decent, but you've done better.
Click to expand...

Well I start them and do three or four at a time, taking periodic breaks for phone calls and smoking so i'd say it takes about an hour off and on. Friends on irc want them and i've really had no place to post what I've done before :<

I've been making siggys (not exactly like this) for a couple of years, and I use a wacom tablet.


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Just did this one for another friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, how many more are you gnna toss out? XD You make them so quickly. It takes me over an hour per sig V_V
> 
> This one's pretty decent, but you've done better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I start them and do three or four at a time, taking periodic breaks for phone calls and smoking so i'd say it takes about an hour off and on. Friends on irc want them and i've really had no place to post what I've done before :<
> 
> I've been making siggys (not exactly like this) for a couple of years, and I use a wacom tablet.
Click to expand...

I got a Wacom tablet for Christmas, after years of using a touch pad to do graphics, it's SOO nice to use a tablet <3_<3

This is the one I have:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Just did this one for another friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, how many more are you gnna toss out? XD You make them so quickly. It takes me over an hour per sig V_V
> 
> This one's pretty decent, but you've done better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I start them and do three or four at a time, taking periodic breaks for phone calls and smoking so i'd say it takes about an hour off and on. Friends on irc want them and i've really had no place to post what I've done before :<
> 
> I've been making siggys (not exactly like this) for a couple of years, and I use a wacom tablet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a Wacom tablet for Christmas, after years of using a touch pad to do graphics, it's SOO nice to use a tablet <3_<3
> 
> This is the one I have:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Haha yeah, most of my drawings are still done via touchpad because this blasted pen is broken and I have to take it apart to fix it. I'm getting an Intuos4 (large) fairly soon though for college.


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Just did this one for another friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, how many more are you gnna toss out? XD You make them so quickly. It takes me over an hour per sig V_V
> 
> This one's pretty decent, but you've done better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I start them and do three or four at a time, taking periodic breaks for phone calls and smoking so i'd say it takes about an hour off and on. Friends on irc want them and i've really had no place to post what I've done before :<
> 
> I've been making siggys (not exactly like this) for a couple of years, and I use a wacom tablet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a Wacom tablet for Christmas, after years of using a touch pad to do graphics, it's SOO nice to use a tablet <3_<3
> 
> This is the one I have:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah, most of my drawings are still done via touchpad because this blasted pen is broken and I have to take it apart to fix it. I'm getting an Intuos4 (large) fairly soon though for college.
Click to expand...

Ooh I'm jealous, they're supposedly realllyy good.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I start them and do three or four at a time, taking periodic breaks for phone calls and smoking so i'd say it takes about an hour off and on. Friends on irc want them and i've really had no place to post what I've done before :<
> 
> I've been making siggys (not exactly like this) for a couple of years, and I use a wacom tablet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a Wacom tablet for Christmas, after years of using a touch pad to do graphics, it's SOO nice to use a tablet <3_<3
> 
> This is the one I have:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah, most of my drawings are still done via touchpad because this blasted pen is broken and I have to take it apart to fix it. I'm getting an Intuos4 (large) fairly soon though for college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh I'm jealous, they're supposedly realllyy good.
Click to expand...

From what i've seen they're absolutely amazing.











done for the night


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*






Doing some sketching this morning


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Lines done, coloring and shading going in

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>may stretch</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

That turned into an unholy disaster. I'll just stick with my other sketch I did tonight






I'll try and finish the big one tomorrow


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Wow, you're good at drawing ;P


----------



## bittermeat

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

You are just crazy amazing. You drive me nuts.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Thanks for the comments guys 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>May stretch, doing hair now</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> That turned into an unholy disaster. I'll just stick with my other sketch I did tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and finish the big one tomorrow


Gah, I love this! o_o Just the hair and the eyes and... everything.
Nice job! He's so pretty. ^3^


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Aww thanks ron ^-^


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Final copy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
finished it


----------



## Thunder

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Wow, you're really good! =D


----------



## Nero

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

this guy has mastered the INTENSE STARE.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

<Iden> =.=


First post updated to include other large arts.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

broadcasting what i'm drawing now: 

http://www.livestream.com/zr388


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Teatime is for Jason</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

livestream is still going


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Done, Enjoy, Jas0n</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Josh

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Woah, Those drawings are awesome!
I need some requests if that's okay so I'll PM them to you.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Sure.


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Done, Enjoy, Jas0n</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Amazing <3

How dare you remove the sexy stick man from the final image though! XD


----------



## AndyB

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Wow, just... wow. These are amazing.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*







First Preview for Josh


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> First Preview for Josh


This one kinda scares me XD


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

D: Why do you say that ;~;


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> D: Why do you say that ;~;


It's a really good drawing it's just... something about him.

Those angry eyebrows, the staring eyes, the hugeee smile with pure white teeth and the blondeness.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

shifty blondes. You never know what they're up to


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> shifty blondes. You never know what they're up to


Exactly!


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Silly blondes. We're onto them.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>And thus ends the first portion of my commission from Josh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






</div>

Josh asked for me to draw him some images from his Bell Tree Rpg, as well as remake the logo. I'm working on the face-shots so far, (two left until I start on some villains yay.) and i'll be done with them pretty soon. 


For the record you're allowed to cut it up or do whatever to it, as long as my signature remains on the image.


----------



## Josh

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And thus ends the first portion of my commission from Josh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Josh asked for me to draw him some images from his Bell Tree Rpg, as well as remake the logo. I'm working on the face-shots so far, (two left until I start on some villains yay.) and i'll be done with them pretty soon.
> 
> 
> For the record you're allowed to cut it up or do whatever to it, as long as my signature remains on the image.


Thanks, those are awesome!

But could you please name me who the characters are? Thanks.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

sure. 



<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Headshot for Gadodelion</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*






There you go


----------



## Josh

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> There you go


That's better, Thanks!


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

no problem


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Added some more large arts to the first page, including a partially done tiger, a character image from FF7 Before crisis, and the newest requests.


----------



## Deleted User

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> sure.
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Headshot for Gadodelion</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Glad you like it kitty.


----------



## Thunder

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shifty blondes. You never know what they're up to
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
Click to expand...

Lol, it's funny how Andy's that shifty blonde xD


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Hahahaha


----------



## «Jack»

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And thus ends the first portion of my commission from Josh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Josh asked for me to draw him some images from his Bell Tree Rpg, as well as remake the logo. I'm working on the face-shots so far, (two left until I start on some villains yay.) and i'll be done with them pretty soon.
> 
> 
> For the record you're allowed to cut it up or do whatever to it, as long as my signature remains on the image.


What.
You're doing the villains too? Yey. :3


----------



## Vex L'Cour

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Wow.

my eyes love this


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Gonna try my hand at some pokemon trainer sprites after I finish these drawings. I'm still a little behind because I keep forgetting. If I owe you something don't hesitate to remind me every now and then.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Done with heroes. Edited images to include my signature since it miraculously seemed to disapear last time...






















<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Full Image</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Fillfall

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Can you make a kind of tbt rpg image of me?

Hair color: Brown
Hair form: Something in the middle of Andy's and Alfred's hair.
Eyes: Blue
Blue sweather.

Will pay some tbts tell me how many you want.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Kind of like your icon then?

I can do that. 

Bells aren't necessary, but any you decide to give are appreciated


----------



## Fillfall

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Great


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*






Here you go fillfall


----------



## Fillfall

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

url?

Can you make my eyes a little bit bigger?
And write Andreas on it?


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> url?
> 
> Can you make my eyes a little bit bigger?
> And write Andreas on it?


lol fussy much?


----------



## Fillfall

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

I will pay him.


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> I will pay him.


It makes me laugh how people on TBT think bells are valuable in any way, shape or form. Nobody uses them nowadays, not even the people that play Animal Crossing still.

Paying TBT bells is the same as paying nothing at all.


----------



## Fillfall

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Did I say tbt bells? It can be much more


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Did I say tbt bells? It can be much more


Gogo send real money through paypal then


----------



## Fillfall

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

No.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

:/ yeah I'll fix the eyes and write your name on it. I'll do it in the morning before I get my nails put on and hang out with marcelo. 

Ps I'm a her, not a him.


----------



## Thunder

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> Here you go fillfall


This is amazing! :O The hair is really well done.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

I might have a request...I might not. Counts how tommorow goes.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go fillfall
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing! :O The hair is really well done.
Click to expand...

Thanks <3


----------



## Josh

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> I might have a request...I might not. Counts how tommorow goes.


No offence, But you have way too many graphics.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

If I've got the time, I'll help you out. Josh's stuff comes first though because even though it was a large request, I still have to get it done.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

PS: I refuse to draw sanji.


----------



## Jas0n

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> PS: I refuse to draw sanji.


I lol'ed XD


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Just to let you guys know i'm working on the main character for the rpg at this moment, I'm slow now because I got acyrlic nails for prom so it's a little bit of a challenge to do this right. hang in there.


----------



## Josh

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

It's fine Zr388, Like I said, take your time.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*






Main character is done

Tried to fix the eyes as requested on my last thing, didn't work too well


----------



## Josh

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> Main character is done
> 
> Tried to fix the eyes as requested on my last thing, didn't work too well


Woah, That's awesome!
But there's one small thing, The lips.
But don't worry I can sort that out.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Tell me what's wrong and I'll try and fix it


----------



## Josh

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> Tell me what's wrong and I'll try and fix it


Are you sure? Because if you want I can do it.

But it's kinda just the lips and the eye shadow under the eyes, It'kinda makes him look like a girl.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

ah it was the technique I was trying, realistic lighting. I can fix it if you give me a few.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

I'm still alive and I'm still drawing.


----------



## Fillfall

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> I'm still alive and I'm still drawing.


Great drawing, but why isn't mine done yet?


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

I believe I drew yours. I told you I couldn't fix the eyes because I didn't save the .sai. file. And because when I tried it looked stupid.


----------



## Fillfall

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

oh didn't saw that sorry.


----------



## Kyel

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Kudos.


----------



## Josh

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Hey, Welcome back.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Thanks.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Sorry for... completely disappearing. I do that sometimes, which is why I've decided to include a nifty little link list in my siggy in case you ever need to hunt me down for anything. On that note, I've got some new stuff.


----------



## Thunder

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Awesome stuff ZR  But nothing of that compares to your avi/sig


----------



## Gnome

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Hi ZR, are you doing drawing requests? If so could you draw a scout in the same style you drew the heavy in your signature.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

I didn't draw those actually, found em in a comic.


----------



## Thunder

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> I didn't draw those actually, found em in a comic.


Aw, weak D:


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

sorry bro. I can try but I'm not gonna guarantee any good results :<


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

I love the guy you  drew. <3

Nice work, as always.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Thanks much as always!

I'll try to start dishing out new stuff on a regular basis again ^-^


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Is it still considered spam if it's your own topic and weeks between posts? 

I wanted to tell you guys NO I'M NOT DEAD! I've actually been busy preparing for my big move up to Orlando but I'm still here and doing lots of classes online. But! I have been able to draw little things with my off time. IF YOU WANTED SOMETHING REMIND ME! 






I'm doing more traditional stuff at the moment but please take the time to offer some constructive criticism!


----------



## Thunder

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

I wouldn't think so. Besides people triple/double/quadruple post all the time =P

Welcome back-ish. And nice drawing


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Thanks thunderstruck~ <3


----------



## Wesley11293

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Excellent work Zr388.


----------



## m12

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Go away. Your stuff sucks. :>


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				m12 said:
			
		

> Go away. Your stuff sucks. :>


Ditto :|


----------



## m12

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> m12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go away. Your stuff sucks. :>
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto :|
Click to expand...

Nothing but a number. By the way that drawing is Peach/10.

Want to go to the Morikami today?


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

I couldn't  I can try hanging out tomorrow if the dentist doesn't kill me


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Waughhhhh, your stuff is so good! ='J

I'm not good at offering constructive criticism, sorry. But your art skills, they dazzle!


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Thanks :>


----------



## Cottonball

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Wow you good.


----------



## Cottonball

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Oh about requests, you take like drawing ones?


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

I dunno what other kinds of requests I could take xD I could try writing if you want. But yeah, I do some siggys (m12 and Jason? are better than I am) but I do more character profile images :>


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Sorry guys, I kind of took a 5 month break because of classes. They're really quite a bit more difficult than I ever expected them to be. But on the plus side I have a few new works.





















Critique welcome.


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Sorry for the double post but I forgot about these:











Here's a video on modeling a box:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkwGCGSNA_c

and I have started blogging online read here: 
http://papelstaques.net/blog/


----------



## Thunder

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Dang, that's pretty good!


----------



## Temari

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

Your good at drawing hands QuQ;; I envy youuuu!!~~

I use sai, though I draw anime so lol xD;;


----------



## ACCF18

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*

All I got was ''Posted Image''...


----------



## Caius

*ZR's Gallery of ...stuff*




			
				ACCF18 said:
			
		

> All I got was ''Posted Image''...


Check my deviantart.



@MintSwift A hand is fairly easy if you start with a circle and draw a slightly curved box at the end that represents where the fingers will go. It gives you an idea of how you're going to draw your fingers, and makes it easier to sketch them in without worrying about screwing up too badly


----------



## Caius

I HAVE MORE DRAWINGS



Spoiler:  B-b-b-bird bird bird


----------



## Thunder

Holy chow, that's awesome =O


----------



## Caius

Thank You!  It was for a class project


----------



## Caius

So I'm in an rpg, and I got bored enough today to draw three comics about things my headstrong character has done to be absolutely retarted. 







This one was after a fight last night, my character was the only one left standing, and so proud of himself.. before out of nowhere he got a meteor spell to the face. 






Same day, relatively earlier, my character used magic on a group of auto-reflect enemies.. yeah.. the whole party went down. Guess it's not always the best thing to have the strongest character sometimes.






And after everything his attempt to escape from the hospital.


----------



## Caius

Updated first post.


----------



## Caius

Gestural thumbnail (quick sketch) with analogous color.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Ooh, very nice! ^^ Did you draw that from your head?


----------



## Caius

Nah, I photo manipulated a reference image and drew it from sight on my screen onto bristol.


----------



## Serk102

I like the sketches and siggies you got there. Keep up the good work =)


----------



## Caius

Serk102 said:


> I like the sketches and siggies you got there. Keep up the good work =)


 
Thanks.


----------



## Caius

Oh you modeling I


----------



## Caius

More stuff for school. I think I've improved a wee bit.


----------



## Caius

Also aww yeah figure drawing.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Gwaaah those lizards/fine young gentlemen are looking good, nice job! :3


----------



## Caius

Thanks :>


----------



## SockHead

Human bodies are so hard to draw >.<


----------



## MasterC

SockHead said:


> Human bodies are so hard to draw >.<


Yeah, I fail at drawing them whenever I make an attempt.


----------



## m12

I miss you. Come back.


----------



## Jas0n

m12 said:


> I miss you. Come back.


 
I do too... where did Jamie disappear to? D:


----------



## Caius

I've been stupidly busy, and haven't had much time to devote to TBT between reuniting with my father and medical issues arising that needed to be taken care of as soon as possible. It's been a cluster of personal issues that I really couldn't do much about for the time. I'm still around though. 

To keep people updated

































and finally


----------



## Thunder

ZR! Glad to see you back! =D

Great pictures, as always


----------



## Caius

Thunderstruck said:


> ZR! Glad to see you back! =D
> 
> Great pictures, as always


 
Thanks :> Glad to be back. Missed you guys.


----------



## Jas0n

Incredibly amazing as always, I've missed your work. Welcome back <3


----------



## Caius

Jas0n said:


> Incredibly amazing as always, I've missed your work. Welcome back <3



Aww thanks Jas0n <3


----------



## MasterC

Welcome back.You may not know me but whatever,nice art!


----------



## Caius

MasterC said:


> Welcome back.You may not know me but whatever,nice art!


 
I do not but thank you kindly.


----------



## Caius

Have some renders I cranked out last night.



Spoiler: Renders














Yeah it's the syringe from mgs4. Textured with metal. I need to redo the fluid in the bottom chamber to make it look more like liquid.








EDGESSSS


----------



## MasterC

Zr388 said:


> Have some renders I cranked out last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's the syringe from mgs4. Textured with metal. I need to redo the fluid in the bottom chamber to make it look more like liquid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDGESSSS


 
They look great.


----------



## Caius

I made an animation durr


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Hey, that's really cool! How long does it take to make something like that?


----------



## Caius

It depends. The sculpting itself takes about 12 hours, while animating it takes a little longer because of render times. The render time was about.. 77 hours?


----------



## Caius

http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?954-Photoshop-Coloring-Tutorial

Have a tutorial guys.


----------



## Caius

I SWEAR I'M DOING STUFF. I'M NOT TWIDDLING MY THUMBS.


----------



## Bacon Boy

That girl has big pumpkins. How do you get pumpkins that big? :S

Nice, btw.


----------



## Caius

Maybe she's just really small?

Update on the pic by the way


----------



## Caius

New stuff~ It's done with fine line sharpie/pitt pen.


----------



## Jas0n

Zr388 said:


> New stuff~ It's done with fine line sharpie/pitt pen.



So envious of your skillz


----------



## SockHead

Zr388 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New stuff~ It's done with fine line sharpie/pitt pen.



Kind of looks like you did this on a scratchboard.  Awesome nonetheless


----------



## Caius

SockHead said:


> Kind of looks like you did this on a scratchboard.  Awesome nonetheless


I brought it out with EXPOSE on photoshop to try and get it to look like the original pieces it was based on. It's actually bristol board.


----------



## Caius

lolol double post


----------



## Caius




----------



## .IE.

Wow, these are amazing. Quite the artist you are!


----------



## Caius

Oh god more stuff let's do it.


----------



## SockHead

I really like the first set of faces. It feels like they belong in some comic book or something


----------



## Caius

I dunno why but the first set always makes me go 'f yes.'


----------



## Caius

For the full sized version go here:

http://i.imgur.com/pneYi.jpg


----------



## Jas0n

Zr388 said:


> For the full sized version go here:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/pneYi.jpg



Can't believe how sexy that's looking. Doesn't look like it'll take you a month as you originally said


----------



## Caius

Jas0n said:


> Can't believe how sexy that's looking. Doesn't look like it'll take you a month as you originally said



Dad and I are chillin today so I'm not working on it, and this week i'll be working on schoolwork. Saturdays are my only 'draw' day.


----------



## FallChild

makes me want to cry (in the holy eff this is awesome way)

must. watch. lion king. BRB


----------



## Caius

FallChild said:


> makes me want to cry (in the holy eff this is awesome way)
> 
> must. watch. lion king. BRB



Thank you <3


----------



## Caius

New stuff
Brace for huge.


Spoiler


----------



## Thunder




----------



## Caius




----------



## Caius




----------



## Thunder

I'm jealous of your skills, Jamie D:

I'm eager to see more stuff!


----------



## Caius

Thunderstruck said:


> I'm jealous of your skills, Jamie D:
> 
> I'm eager to see more stuff!



Thanks 

I don't know when I'll be getting around to doing more. After that last painting I'm pretty burnt out. 652 layers!


----------



## Thunder

Holy mother, I have enough trouble with 30+ layers. (Probably because I forget to label them)


----------



## Caius

More animaaaaating


----------



## Kip

OoO... you've got epic skills! I wanna learn how to sing, draw, and animate better, and you've got all of that down!


----------



## Caius

Kip said:


> OoO... you've got epic skills! I wanna learn how to sing, draw, and animate better, and you've got all of that down!



You're fifteen. I'd worry about having fun before skillsets lol.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd like to get into animation eventually. Long way to go from here though.

But your works are great, I love them.


----------



## Fillfall

Gimme your skills.

Anyways, those tutorials you made last year, do you plan continuing doing them? Doing pretty much art for myself, but I suck with propotions..
Also, can you post a finished version of The Lion King thingy, I'm so in love with that piece..


----------



## Caius

Fillfall said:


> Gimme your skills.
> 
> Anyways, those tutorials you made last year, do you plan continuing doing them? Doing pretty much art for myself, but I suck with propotions..
> Also, can you post a finished version of The Lion King thingy, I'm so in love with that piece..



I never finished it, so I can't.

I do plan on making more tutorials, but I need some time to do them. At the moment I'm working a full time job, doing school work, and in my free time doing more work, so we'll see.


----------



## Kip

Zr388 said:


> You're fifteen. I'd worry about having fun before skillsets lol.



But for me having skill sets = more fun! :O


----------



## Caius

Not much of anything fancy but some early AM sketching to get me going this morning:


----------



## toshiwoshi

Pfft that's a sketch??!?! Wow you must be really fast. Have you ever taken any art classes or lessons?


----------



## Caius

Kinda sorta. I'm in school for 3d animation so I had to take 2 art classes


----------



## Caius

On skype with andy


----------



## Volvagia

very nice drawings!


----------



## Rover AC

Zr388 said:


> On skype with andy



Oh, how this made me laugh :3


----------



## AndyB

Rover AC said:


> Oh, how this made me laugh :3



How so? (watch what you say. )


----------



## Caius

Here's a very small sketch dump (2m per sketch)


----------



## Caius

Quick sketch for class


----------



## Jas0n

What the **** is that first image :l

Inb4 nightmare tonight. LOL.


----------



## Caius

Project for class. Combined a rabbit, sea slug and a velociraptor. Best ever.


----------



## Fillfall

Now, make a tutorial on how you made that rabbitslugraptor.. Thing..


----------



## Caius

It was made as I make everything:

Sketch
Composite (find a pose that works)
Block color
Shade
highlight


----------



## Caius

Have some of my oc, Cygnus


----------



## Caius

Not my best but it's been one of those nights. I need caffeine.





Started up on this again. Hold onto your butts.


----------



## Caius

I can bump my thread as much as I damn well please.


----------



## Fillfall

The lips looks a bit messed up, but other than that it's wonderful, as usual.


----------



## SockHead

Zr388 said:


> I can bump my thread as much as I damn well please.



Jamie you can bump your thread all you want.

And like what Fillfall said, lips seem a bit odd. (Unless he's puckering up) Maybe even the right eyebrow needs some repositioning near the end. 

I think you nailed the eyes though.


----------



## Caius

SockHead said:


> Jamie you can bump your thread all you want.
> 
> And like what Fillfall said, lips seem a bit odd. (Unless he's puckering up) Maybe even the right eyebrow needs some repositioning near the end.
> 
> I think you nailed the eyes though.



Yeah I see that now. I'll go back and fix it later. Working right after waking up was stupid lol


----------



## Caius

Looking to try and get back to Maya this week, but my laptop is being a butt. So have these instead.


----------



## Caius

I'm going to be a skype group chat tutorial tonight at 7:30 CST. That's in less than 30 minutes. My skype is ZR3888 (Nickname: Superespresso) if anyone is interested. Add me asap.


----------



## BellGreen

Zr388 said:


> On skype with andy



Mad skills, how long does it take for you to make a full out drawing?


----------



## Caius

That one was around 5-10 mins.


----------



## BellGreen

I wish I can draw that good as you.

Can you draw like Japanese looking stuff, like anime?


----------



## Caius

BellBringerGreen said:


> I wish I can draw that good as you.
> 
> Can you draw like Japanese looking stuff, like anime?



I prefer to stay away from it.


----------



## Caius

Animation I'm working on.


----------



## Caius




----------



## Caius




----------



## Niya

Your artwork is really amazing and detailed!
If you don't mind my asking, do you want to pursue a career in something involving design?


----------



## Caius

Kylie said:


> Your artwork is really amazing and detailed!
> If you don't mind my asking, do you want to pursue a career in something involving design?



I'm in school for 3D Animation and game level creation, so something of the sort yes.


----------



## BellGreen

Zr388 said:


> I'm in school for 3D Animation and game level creation, so something of the sort yes.



Cool, I have been thinking about Bachelor Degree of Science in Game Design and Masters Degree of Science in Computer Science for college. Probably DigiPen.

So LSS, I have wanted to become a video game designer. Maybe even an animator. What do you use to draw your animations? They look so smooth...


----------



## Caius

BellBringerGreen said:


> Cool, I have been thinking about Bachelor Degree of Science in Game Design and Masters Degree of Science in Computer Science for college. Probably DigiPen.
> 
> So LSS, I have wanted to become a video game designer. Maybe even an animator. What do you use to draw your animations? They look so smooth...



They're not drawn. They're 3d rendered. They're all done in maya.


----------



## Caius

in game wall texture

Bonus:
which is the high and which is the low res









Makin Games


----------



## BellGreen

I can't explain how cool these are! I should start some maya soon as well.


----------



## Caius

BellBringerGreen said:


> I can't explain how cool these are! I should start some maya soon as well.



Those are a mix of maya, crazybump, Xnormals, Zbrush, and Unreal Dev kit. You can get free trials of all of them.


----------



## Caius

I absolutely hate how this is coming out, but it's an assignment and outside of certain aspects I'm within the limit of what I have to do. Every piece was built in maya, detailed in Zbrush, uv'd in XNormals, Textured in Photoshop, and then assembled in UDK


----------



## m12

Lookin' good!


----------



## BellGreen

Zr388 said:


> I absolutely hate how this is coming out, but it's an assignment and outside of certain aspects I'm within the limit of what I have to do. Every piece was built in maya, detailed in Zbrush, uv'd in XNormals, Textured in Photoshop, and then assembled in UDK



Nonsense, it's so cool!


----------



## Caius

Bored doodle






Classwork


----------



## BellGreen

I'm so amazed!

And my faces only have


----------



## Caius

Fully playable within UDK.
Made
From
Scratch


----------



## Caius

I’M TRANSPARENT

DRAG ME AROUND 

WE CAN DO STUFF TOGETHER

JUST LIKE REAL FRIENDS

sob


----------



## Thunder

Zr388 said:


> Fully playable within UDK.
> Made
> From
> Scratch



To repeat what I said earlier in chat:

Hot diggedy.


----------



## Caius

There’s using maya for academic purposes.

There’s using maya for personal projects.

And then there’s using maya to put an amnesia grunt in the ‘ay baby’ pose and regret nothing.

I regret nothing.



> [04:06:02] <Rufus> "vous-lez vou coup chez avec moi"









No one could resist you, you beast.


----------



## Keenan

Very impressive stuff, Jamie.


----------



## Caius

Morning draws


----------



## Dylab

Your drawings are awesome


----------



## Caius




----------



## Caius




----------



## Caius

so I'm trying colors 3d


----------



## m12

Wait wut. When did you get a 3DS?


----------



## Caius

m12 said:


> Wait wut. When did you get a 3DS?



a while back. I SENT YOU MY FC ON SKYPE.


----------



## Caius

Not doin anymore on this right now


----------



## Caius

Have a doodle of a bunny climbing some stairs.


----------



## Elijo

Zr388 said:


> Have a doodle of a bunny climbing some stairs.


So cool!


----------



## broadwaythecat

Eh, well those are really good! why did i post this??


----------



## Caius

Two photoshop painted textures. 
The cobblestone texture tiles on all sides perfectly. 
No references could be used for this.










Two more to go.


----------



## Elijo

Pretty cool textures Zr388.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I like the cracks in the 1st one. It makes it look more realistic.


----------



## oath2order

Definitely love the cobblestone one. The purple...cloth, well, I dunno about that. It looks good, just, meh, for me.


----------



## Caius

all four are done


----------



## Thunder

I like... I like very much.


----------



## Kip

Ugh, they look so edible!


----------



## Caius

Okay guys, my bad. I've been gone for a while. Why? I'm in a class that is eating up my life. Scripting, Modeling, Texturing, UVing, UDK, Maya, Zbrush, all of it. I don't have time right now for anything else. I'm going crazy trying to keep up with my stuff. I'm always on the IRC if there's anything yall need or you want to talk.

Update:
This is an art post. Let's get some work rolling in.



Spoiler: Huge images


----------



## Elijo

Nice artwork! *Thumbs up*


----------



## Rover AC

Whoa, ZR, these are great! In fact, they have really developed my understanding of muscle shape and limb structure when drawing humanoid forms. If you have time, and if you would like to, could you draw a Lucario for me? While browsing your art via DA, I thought it would be a good muse. Also, I kinda like Lucario.


----------



## Caius

Rover AC said:


> Whoa, ZR, these are great! In fact, they have really developed my understanding of muscle shape and limb structure when drawing humanoid forms. If you have time, and if you would like to, could you draw a Lucario for me? While browsing your art via DA, I thought it would be a good muse. Also, I kinda like Lucario.



I've got a backlog of things that people have asked me for. Right now i just don't have the time to be taking requests. I'd love to, I really would, but the minute I go to pursue another project I'll lose my motivation for the one I'm supposed to be doing. When I get some time, I'll see about it.


----------



## Rover AC

Zr388 said:


> I've got a backlog of things that people have asked me for. Right now i just don't have the time to be taking requests. I'd love to, I really would, but the minute I go to pursue another project I'll lose my motivation for the one I'm supposed to be doing. When I get some time, I'll see about it.


That's ok, I understand that you're busy, thanks for considering it though.


----------



## SockHead

Holy ****


----------



## Caius

SockHead said:


> Holy ****



What D:


----------



## Caius

Spoiler: More stuff































Thought it'd be cool to show progress shots from my last project. This kind of stuff is always fun for me to show off because you get to see the steps to the final product.

Of course you can always find my work up on my website Http://Needhamart.com


----------



## Gandalf

Oh my god that latest post is amazing!


----------



## Caius

Going Live on Justin.tv/noxre for sculpting.

No this stream isn't 18+ But the button will stay.


----------



## Caius




----------



## ben_nyc

Question- did you design the turn table (#20) for the Art Contest?  I signed up late; I wanted to vote for that...


----------



## Caius

ben_nyc said:


> Question- did you design the turn table (#20) for the Art Contest?  I signed up late; I wanted to vote for that...



I did indeed.


----------



## ben_nyc

Zr388 said:


> I did indeed.



Was there a staggered submissions for the art contest?  I thought your piece would've taken the prize!  Still, very good work!


----------



## Caius

ben_nyc said:


> Was there a staggered submissions for the art contest?  I thought your piece would've taken the prize!  Still, very good work!



15 and 16 caught more attention. No hard feelings. Everyone did wonderfully.


----------



## Caius

I made signatures.


----------



## Caius

Incoming.


----------



## Caius

updates to an old game level. Yes it's playable. I like playing it myself


----------



## Jas0n

You're getting ridiculously good at this 3D design business!


----------



## Kaiaa

Haha I'm pretty jealous of your ability to create =p I wish I was half as good as you. Keep up the awesome work and when you start working for a company, if you don't already, let us know what games you worked on after they are finished!


----------



## Caius

> Signature guide
> It all depends on what you've got.
> 
> Load up your image program of choice. For me it's ye-olde-photoshoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Googled some images. Tried to find something I'd like to make a signature out of. Really it could be anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a new document with the right proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided in the end to go with a nice image of Jetstream Sam. Magic-ed out the background in photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a background and a couple more google images. Used layer effects to blend them in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color theory that stuff, blend it, add your name, and you've got a signature.




*EVA PERFECT GRADE (UNIT 01) MODEL*
Bought the parts and put him together. Took 12 hours and a lot of electrical wire finagling for the lights to work. Unfortunately the lights are dead from being old. It was kind of like a 20000 piece 3d Puzzle. 














*Enviornment: Game Stuff*













The rest is below a spoiler because it's photos for some nice things.


Spoiler


----------



## Caius

present for a dude at work.


----------



## KermitTea

Dang your art is so good keep it up! XD


----------



## Caius

I haven't done anything in a while. I'm about to start a project for a game level here in a bit though.


----------



## Sumia

Oh my, the model kit__
Your 3D environments are really well done, I'm intrigued by your new projects.


----------



## Caius

Sumia said:


> Oh my, the model kit__
> Your 3D environments are really well done, I'm intrigued by your new projects.



The general outline/concept for it so far is basically a re-make to celebrate Drakengard 3's release in the USA in late May. I'd like to redo the kingdom of Carleon as a current-gen level in UDK and Maya. It's the first level from the first game in 2002, so I really think it would pay a good homage to a game that helped shape my game design career.


----------



## Caius

GOT THE GREEN LIGHT FROM DADDYGARD. GONNA DO THIS.


----------



## iamnothyper

dude man, that's brilliant


----------



## mob

i love this sigs u made!


----------



## Marii

girl, you are amaze balls


----------



## Caius

Progress shot of Jen's mayor. Gonna try and finish up tonight.


----------



## m12

Wow.

So high-def. Love it.


----------



## Caius

I think I may close this thread down and start a new one. But man, this is old. Hmm. DEBATES.


EDIT: 

Screw it. I'll be streaming tonight sometime.


----------



## Kildor

These are great! I really love your art style.


----------



## oath2order

Cent said:


> I think I may close this thread down and start a new one. But man, this is old. Hmm. DEBATES.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Screw it. I'll be streaming tonight sometime.



I'd watch it.


----------



## Caius

oath2order said:


> I'd watch it.



It'll be after boyfriend gets dropped off. Lets shoot for 1:30-2AM CST


----------



## Caius

I'm early! I'm setting up the stream now and it'll be live at My normal livestream location


----------



## oath2order

Ya'll should totes watch this it's pretty damn good.


----------



## Caius

Botched the hell out of the dress, but it's as done as it's gonna get tonight


----------



## unravel

DAT COLOR
OMGGG THE ARTTT
sorry for spam I love your drawing


----------



## Caius

Thanks  I've gotten really, really rusty though.


----------



## JellofishXD

wow absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Murray

nice art!

keep practising and you can only get better!


----------



## Hyoshido

Cent said:


> Botched the hell out of the dress, but it's as done as it's gonna get tonight


Shading looks lovely, especially the folds in the dress.

Although the face could use some work, I feel like the nose is much too big, Artist's left eye looks a little wonky (Iris looks a little out of place, could come across as cockeyed)
And I do feel the lips are a little oversized too.

Love the shading on everything, Looks nice.


----------



## Caius

Hyogo said:


> Shading looks lovely, especially the folds in the dress.
> 
> Although the face could use some work, I feel like the nose is much too big, Artist's left eye looks a little wonky (Iris looks a little out of place, could come across as cockeyed)
> And I do feel the lips are a little oversized too.
> 
> Love the shading on everything, Looks nice.



I agree on the eye. 

The reference I used for pose (even if it turns out I didn't do a full body, go me.) had some light difference going on which is probably what skewed the nose and lips a bit. The tilt always makes stuff a pain to do. I'm probably going to go back and work on this a bit since the image _was_ paid for, and no one should settle for half-assery on something they paid for. 

Most likely I'll be streaming some time today as well.


----------



## Caius

http://www.justin.tv/noxre

Edited because of bad link. Youtube got me for my music choices


----------



## cIementine

_I think your art is amazing! o:_


----------



## Caius

EDIT: STREAM MOVED. YOUTUBE IS AWFUL. http://www.justin.tv/noxre

Shameless plug. 

Also Current Job is Alice's FFXIV Character:






Jen's mayor also got some minor fixes.






Still streaming. Probably will be for a few hours.


----------



## Hyoshido

That sketch is really good yo!


----------



## Caius

Breaking for food then continuing.


----------



## Caius

Stretch break and back to work. Stream's still running.


----------



## Caius

STILL GOING!


----------



## Caius

Still streaming. Will be for a while. 

If you're interested in dropping by the link's Right here.


----------



## Caius

Where we ended up stopping for the night.

Thank you everyone who stopped in or said hi. I know I had fun. I'll be picking this back up again soon.


----------



## Caius

And complete!


----------



## Alice

Stop being so sweet. I don't need this diabeetus.


----------



## Caius

Small tutorial stuff:

So, are you guys ready to draw some human faces? I know I’m always ready to, and here I’m going to demonstrate the (ART SCHOOL?) way I’ve started to draw them, line them, and shade them, as demonstrated by my streams. I’m going to warn you some basic knowledge of human anatomy is needed.







First I start with gestural circles. Loose lines to help me figure out how big the general scale of my monstrosity is going to look. Not that hard, actually it’s the most fun part. From here you generally decide how your face is going to express, and in what direction. The hard part? sticking to that. 






I tend to draw a loose, gestural skull from here, this character has an underbite jaw, so I drew in the jaw line meeting up underneath the teeth line. This is just the gesture sketch, so from here I’m going to drop the layer opacity, and do it again, this time adding facial circles, guide lines, and referencing an actual underbite skull to get the most out of my base. 






So I decided to detail this a bit more than usual, but for you guys, I cleaned it up, shaded it, and did the grid lines in red so they’re easy to see. Your middle-most circle will be the center of the eye, and the rest is pretty much self explanatory. The skull is a bit stretched, but that’s gonna be fixed during actual drawing. If you spend too long on your base, you’ll forget what you’re going for. 






So again, opacity is lowered on the skull, and I decide how I want the skin to lay over the face, or how I want to modify the skull to suit said character. For prominent figures, such as the nose, I use 3D shapes like squares and rectangles to depict angularity. I also shade in areas I’d like the weight of the character to show through on. It’s at this point I decide if I’d prefer a cartoony or life-like style, though usually I settle on a mix between the two. On to lines. 






For the lines, I’m only using the brush tool in photoshop, and laying everything down by hand. I never use the pen tool. Perfection isn’t human. We have the basics down, now it’s time to really, really refine how this character is going to LOOK. Once you have your anatomical base, you can’t really mess up your line work. If you have my problem, you’ll notice that your jaw line will look funky while you’re on this part. I can’t do jaw lines to save my life, so the trick? Facial perspective and REFERRING TO YOUR REFERENCE OFTEN. Zoom out, turn the canvas. If it’s paper? Turn the paper. You’ll notice 99% of artwork that involves human faces is based on “something doesn’t look quite right.”

From here, you guys take it. Draw your hair, finish your expressions, fix your faults, and draw something awesome. This is all trial and error, and what works for one person might not work for another. Take constant breaks if you feel overwhelmed, and don’t be afraid to move stuff around if it doesn’t look right.


----------



## Caius




----------



## Kip

Amazing! ^ 


She reminds me of Mikasa (AOT) & Agn?s (BD)


----------



## Caius

Kip said:


> Amazing! ^
> 
> 
> She reminds me of Mikasa (AOT) & Agn?s (BD)



She's actually Calista from The Last Story






God, It's been so long since I've actually really sat down and painted like this haha.


----------



## feavre

Nice work,  You have a very cool gallery here.


----------



## Caius

feavre said:


> Nice work,  You have a very cool gallery here.



Welp, I screamed. 


HELLO. I'M NOT EXCITED TO SEE YOU HERE AND MAYBE A LITTLE EMBARRASSED (please mentor me)


----------



## feavre

Cent said:


> Welp, I screamed.
> 
> 
> HELLO. I'M NOT EXCITED TO SEE YOU HERE AND MAYBE A LITTLE EMBARRASSED (please mentor me)



I'd really love to  If you have any specific areas you need help with or pieces for me to critique let me know! (aw I'm so flattered btw)


----------



## Caius

feavre said:


> I'd really love to  If you have any specific areas you need help with or pieces for me to critique let me know! (aw I'm so flattered btw)



Any tips on just getting skin value looking right would be great. I've actually tried your tutorial and it still ends up coming out all wonky. Also, I saw your eye tutorial (amazing), what about lips? I'm mad jealous of how well yours come out. I can't get mine to do anything but be flat.


----------



## feavre

I should do a lip tutorial actually!  Skin values are interesting,  generally skin has low contrast and blending is crucial here. It also has a tendency to bounce colors and light really well so try adding some oranges and purples in there.


----------



## Caius

Stream is online. Doing some paid work.


----------



## Alice

Still watching!


----------



## Caius

Kill me.


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


> Kill me.



I will kill you softly.


----------



## Caius

Alright done with this one


----------



## Cudon

Those...eyebrows...


----------



## Caius

Dinomates said:


> Those...eyebrows...



mad eyebrow game.


----------



## Caius

Workin at somethin.

Edit:






Still working at it but edit time.


----------



## MrPicklez

Do you still do sigs/avatars? Lol


----------



## Caius

MrKisstoefur said:


> Do you still do sigs/avatars? Lol



I can. I just don't do them primarily.


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


> I can. I just don't do them primarily.



wait, disregard that. I'm dumb.


----------



## Caius

Stream's online. Doing more paid work. If you're interested in getting a commission, feel free to contact me directly. I'm only doing Paid work at this time, though.







​
Adblock Is Recommended​


----------



## Caius

Spoiler: spoilered because huge


----------



## Caius

Now I remember why I went into environmental art. God, I missed this something fierce.


----------



## Cudon

Looks so gorgeous o.o You should totally consider concentrating on environmental art. Looks amazing.


----------



## nekosync

ghinagkasg asjo so good


----------



## Caius

Dinomates said:


> Looks so gorgeous o.o You should totally consider concentrating on environmental art. Looks amazing.



I'm an environmental artist dude. Mostly everything posted lately is paid-for work so I don't get much of a choice on what I do lol.


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


> I'm an environmental artist dude. Mostly everything posted lately is paid-for work so I don't get much of a choice on what I do lol.



almost as beautiful as you.


----------



## Caius

Gallows and I were on skype last night and he said "draw me" so I did.






I'm SORRY ABOUT YOUR AGE LINES.


----------



## CR33P

this art.. it looks professional..!


----------



## Temari

Omg I love your environmental art. It looks so amazing. I wish I was able to do backgrounds and scenery...I honestly don't know where to start on how to learn, aha;;

I would love to see some more!


----------



## Caius

MintSwift said:


> Omg I love your environmental art. It looks so amazing. I wish I was able to do backgrounds and scenery...I honestly don't know where to start on how to learn, aha;;
> 
> I would love to see some more!



Thank you very much.  I'll get back around to it someday.


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


> Thank you very much.  I'll get back around to it someday.



Please do, and stream again some time. Those were fun.


----------



## Caius

Alice said:


> Please do, and stream again some time. Those were fun.



I will. I need to get some commissions done.


----------



## tsantsa

Arrrhhhh too late  If this ever reopens, ill be sure to order x


----------



## Caius

E m m a said:


> Arrrhhhh too late  If this ever reopens, ill be sure to order x



Unfortunately, I only do commissions for actual money.


----------



## Caius

Due to my internet being absolute crap at the moment, streams will no longer be happening until I can get the stuff up and moving again. 

In other news, sig,


----------



## BungoTheElf

ZR388 said:


> Due to my internet being absolute crap at the moment, streams will no longer be happening until I can get the stuff up and moving again.
> 
> In other news, sig,



Sig looks nice :D and is that a canterella render? The guy looks like Kaito lol


----------



## Caius

lynn105 said:


> Sig looks nice :D and is that a canterella render? The guy looks like Kaito lol



Yep. Favorite song.


----------



## Caius




----------



## Alice

Aw, that's pretty Jamie. I really love the hair!


----------



## Stepheroo

That's awesome. Good job. Like Alice said, the hair is super nice. And I love how you did her eyes and mouth. The shading around her nose is nice too. 10/10 A+.


----------



## Caius

Thank you


----------



## Caius

*Rehauled the -entire- first post. *



ZR388 said:


> *Bio/Do?s and Don?ts.*
> 
> ZR388, or Jamie as I?m known by my fleshy counterparts, is a degree-holding Game Art Generalist with a specialty in Environmental Art. In other, more satisfying words, I make video game levels and focus heavily on level design, conceptual design, texture painting, and 3D space building along with implementation.
> 
> I own and operate two separate companies, one dealing with game development. The other is my source of conceptual, freelance contract painting or modeling. My goal with both of these is to introduce something unorthodox, unexpected, and dashingly frustrating (with a twist of lemon!)
> 
> Jamie is also a Master Control Operator for a local news station in Lubbock, and spends her time pressing buttons to make sure television logos end up in the right place.
> 
> *Do you take commissions?*
> 
> Yes, I do. Unfortunately these commissions must all be placed through my independent company as a contract for actual cash. I do not accept bells as currency, nor do I accept Animal Crossing items. My work is very long-term, and I only work for a profit. I also do logos, business cards, flyers, web images, and will even build you a personal? fully functional game level for the right price. Beware, I live and die by my contracts, which means there will be a legal agreement involved should this be something you find yourself interested in.
> 
> I will also 3D Model GFX if requested. Due to render times and hyper shade restrictions, you?re much better off searching the web for GFX Renders that are free to use.
> 
> *Do you still make signatures/avatars?*
> 
> On and off, mostly for myself. I?m a simple person, and find that other people on this website are much more talented in GFX than I am. If you would like a signature, you are more than welcome to ask. I have no problem with thinking it over before deciding on a definite ?No.? Remember though, my work is not perfect here.
> *
> Do you accept critique?*
> 
> Born to art, die to art. I went to a very critique heavy university, some of the responses ranging on borderline criticism. When your grade hinges on making one person satisfied with a style they?re not fond of, you become numb to the feedback. I always have, and always will accept critique from anyone that decides to impart their wisdom on me. I will also do the same in return.
> 
> *Where?s all the art?*
> 
> This thread is ancient. It has been my baby since joining this forum. You can find almost everything from my high school years, all the way to the most recent stuff by navigating to the last page. It?s your choice if that?s something you?d like to journey through.
> 
> *What are your qualifications?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?And more.​
> *Demo Reel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Samples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A few things of all types
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *Small FAQ*
> 
> _Q:_ What kind of degree do you have and how long did it take?
> _A:_ Bachelor?s of Science from Full Sail University in Game Art. Graduated Valedictorian in 3 years, with two special awards. No, I do not recommend the school.
> 
> _Q:_ What do you charge for work?
> _A:_ This is a private case-by-case question.
> 
> _Q:_ How long have you been drawing?
> _A:_ A good amount of years. I only recently feel good enough to market the skill though.
> 
> _Q:_ Can I ask you for tutorials on programs or styles?
> _A:_ Of course.
> 
> _Q:_ Do you practice ________ skill?
> _A:_ See my qualifications. I may do more than that, though. I?ve been known to sing and free-form DDR from time to time.
> 
> _Q:_ Where?s your website?
> _A:_ I?d be more than happy to direct you to it privately if you?re interested.
> 
> _Q:_ Can I inquire about a contract for someone else?
> _A:_ Certainly. Publicity is always good. Just get me in touch with your contact.
> 
> _Q:_ You drew something for someone for free, do I get a free thing?
> _A:_ I usually have to feel extremely strong about something to do free art. Never hurts to ask though.


----------



## Aradai

Just wanna pop in and say that all of your work is stunning. I'm really fond of your 3D art. Wow.


----------



## Caius

Sparkanine said:


> Just wanna pop in and say that all of your work is stunning. I'm really fond of your 3D art. Wow.



Thanks. If you're interested in seeing more of my 3D stuff, most of it's located on my website.


----------



## Caius

Drew callaway's daughter.


----------



## Caius

Sent this to WonderK last night. Just some boring draws of rocks.


----------



## SharJoY

Your artwork is beautiful!


----------



## Caius

hello I'm alive


----------



## Mango

hi ho cherry o


----------



## Caius

Also forgot to add the non background version. Ho hum


----------



## Mango

o yrrech oh ih 

very good i like


----------



## Caius

*Yes, you read that correctly. BUT WAIT, there's more!*​​
So I've decided for around the holiday season I'm opening up ONE commission slot for free. Yes, free. Absolute Free. This will be handled exactly as a commission is, including a receipt from a business paypal, confirmation, and you'll be treated like a king in the art world as if you were really paying for a job. That's right, that means you call the shots, you make your requests, and you're able to take creative license with one creation of your choosing. 

*So what does this mean for me?*​
This means that I'm actually holding somewhat of a contest. Not in the way you may be thinking, in fact you don't have to do much at all besides be honest. Since it's the season for giving, I'm deciding to give you one piece of art that you want. Almost any size is acceptable, and any content matter. The winners are based on _need during the holiday season._  I want to stress that this piece will be print ready and can be given as a gift if you have no other choices, or just something you can pass on if that's what you want to do. Of course, it's up to you what to do with your winning, but the entries are going to be read over by myself and used to judge who wins.

*That makes no sense.. what are the rules?*​

*You must be completely honest.
You must have been a member of the forums (active) for over five months. 
You must not have been warned or infracted for being over-dramatic or caught lying at any time (I will check)
You must be having some kind of hardship this holiday season.
You must be over the age of 15.
You must present a reason why you feel you deserve this more than anyone else that applies.
This will not be based on who I know and don't know, but I will ask your friends or family if they are on the forums about the validity of your request. Again, do not lie.
*

*Everything Else*​​
You can request anything if you win. A card for your family, a poster for your wall, a picture of your mayor. I will not be printing anything, but as I said, the item will be print ready at full resolution and I will work with you throughout the creative process. The contest starts *November 26th* and will end *December 15th*. All entries must be in. There will be no late entries accepted. 

So all you have to do is send me a personal message with your reason for wanting or needing something a little extra for your holiday. It could be something happening financially, your situation at work or school, anything. A sob story won't win per-se, but someone that's showing true strength of character, personality, and just losing their lot lately or having a wrench thrown into everything will be considered more than others. As I said, this is less of a contest and more of a gift. 

I'll try and have the winning entry done a few days before Christmas. No promises, unfortunately. 

For all that enter, keep in mind that I'm doing this because I've -been where you are- before. If you know someone on the forums that is having a rough time, you're more than welcome to refer them here. I didn't make a new thread because this is my portfolio and proof of skill. 

Now, unfortunately we do have to talk about restrictions.

*I will not draw porn. That's always paid for.
I will not draw offensive material.
I will not print the piece. I can't afford it. 
I will not do anything in 3D. (Maya, UDK, Game Levels/Animations. They take longer than I have.
I will restrict entry if I know you're lying. 
I will not allow anyone under 15 to enter. There are many more out there that can use a pick-me-up.
Do not post your entry in the thread. I don't want to see people trying to horribly one-up each other.*

That's about it. Have a happy holiday and I look forward to working with the winner.


*EDIT:* I would like a general idea of your request BEFORE THE CONTEST ENDS.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Good luck, man. Piper is covered for christmas (as you have seen LOL). I can't wait to watch you draw for the winner, you draw really freekin amazing.


----------



## Caius

Callaway said:


> Good luck, man. Piper is covered for christmas (as you have seen LOL). I can't wait to watch you draw for the winner, you draw really freekin amazing.



MUST BE NICE.


----------



## Alice

I got a piece from you on my wall, ha ha. I love your art, but I feel like it would be greedy of me to ask again. ^^ Good luck, folks. She's amaaaaaaazing.


----------



## Amissapanda

Good luck with your contest!


----------



## Caius

Amissapanda said:


> Good luck with your contest!



Thank you!


----------



## Gregriii

What is 3d model gfx?

Btw, why is the restriction of being 15+ years old? And hardship? Just curiosity xd


----------



## Caius

Gregriii said:


> What is 3d model gfx?
> 
> Btw, why is the restriction of being 15+ years old? And hardship? Just curiosity xd



GFX is graphics editing like signature making. 3D models are made with modeling software like a 3D sculpture. 

I'm lax on allowing people under 15 in to this because most people that are of that age or younger are supported by their family, while many over that age are not. The hardship part of this is basically "this life situation is preventing me from being able to do something for myself or others for the holiday." So this is basically a chance for someone to get something for their Christmas, or something for them to pass on to someone they care about where usually they wouldn't have the means to.


----------



## mob

do we pm you these details?


----------



## Caius

Yes. some entries could be of a personal nature, therefore I'd rather them pmd to me in respect for privacy.


----------



## Tao

--


----------



## Caius

Tao said:


> Hardship I would guess because it's a free piece of personalized art for somebody who's having a rough time this Holiday season to give them a little joy, rather than the 12 year old who's getting everything they wanted this Christmas and their only hardship is that they didn't receive the new CoD so now their "life is over. You're the worst parents ever!"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I dunno, I guess I have 'hardship' in the sense that I've lost my job two weeks ago and will probably end up back on the horrible benefit system soon. I live with family still which takes a lot of the strain away financially (since they cover most of the bills) but I'm still self reliant when it comes to feeding myself and other 'supporting myself' type things, as well as household tasks (I may as well live on my own, if I could afford the bills)...Not really looking forward to the diet of cheap noodles I'll likely end up on.
> 
> I'm pretty sure others have it way worse though so as nice as it sounds...I think I would feel pretty bad if I got a free gift over somebody else who more than likely feels worse this Christmas...As well as me not being a member for 5 months xD



Hmm. All things considered I'll accept your submission. I'm all in favor of bending some rules here and there if necessary, and you're definitely sounding like you could use a pick me up in any case  Is there anything you'd specifically want drawn/painted for you should you win?


----------



## Caius

HA HA OOPS MY HAND SLIPPED SILLY ME


----------



## Murray

ZR388 said:


> HA HA OOPS MY HAND SLIPPED SILLY ME



ur missing the blue sash but otherwise its pretty good



Spoiler


----------



## Caius

Started playing with the animation timeline in photoshop cs6. Honestly I'm super impressed with it.


----------



## Caius

Fifteen minute model. Untextured.


----------



## Caius

Base texture added. 4 hour render for light linking. Removed detail from shade and lamp pulls for render time.

Edit:
Also did a bunny hood from smash


----------



## Caius

​

I'm about to hop on maya and do some modeling. Feel free to drop in. If you don't like the music I'll be not using my mic unless requested. Feel free to mute it.


----------



## Caius

About to take this bugger to ZBrush.


----------



## Bowie

I'm watching you now. I'm not sure if it's some kind of repeat, though. I'm not all that familiar with Ustream. Either way, great model!


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> I'm watching you now. I'm not sure if it's some kind of repeat, though. I'm not all that familiar with Ustream. Either way, great model!



lol shouldnt be if you see zbrush


----------



## Caius

Recent Commission:


----------



## Caius

Some stuff


----------



## m12

Cool stuff. I like the kite, it's cool.


----------



## Caius

VFX for work.


----------



## Bowie

How are you this talented?


----------



## Caius

Gettin back into the sig game


----------



## Caius

Been a long time since I dug out graphite and sketchpads, but my wacom is unresponsive, so I guess this is what we're doing now.







Thank god my tablets are broken, I need the practice.


----------



## Caius

Morning concepting.


----------



## Caius

Work doodles


----------



## Jacob

Caius said:


> Work doodles



These ones are very nice, the first 2 are especially intriguing. The hair flows very natural and you have good anatomy, nice job.


----------



## Caius

Jacob_lawall said:


> These ones are very nice, the first 2 are especially intriguing. The hair flows very natural and you have good anatomy, nice job.



 Thanks. It's been a minute since I've sat down and actually doodled anything by hand. I kind of got sick of it after art school. Glad to know my doodles aren't suffering anatomically from it (just shading ;-


----------



## Caius

Screwing around and watching starwars. Sorry for scanner lines.


----------



## Caius

WIP.


----------



## Ariel.

*throws away art supplies*

I give up.


----------



## Caius

Ariel. said:


> *throws away art supplies*
> 
> I give up.



Pls dont


----------



## Ariel.

ugh ur so good thoooo 
I cannot even


----------



## Caius

A bit more progress.


Edit:

Dad got smart with it.


----------



## Alienfish

Holy mangoes, that one's really nice  ^

Looked through that demo reel you posted as well, that bar/inner environment was smashing


----------



## Caius

Moko said:


> Holy mangoes, that one's really nice  ^
> 
> Looked through that demo reel you posted as well, that bar/inner environment was smashing



Thanks. That was a couple years back now. I need more UDK in my life


----------



## Alienfish

You're welcome  You got some nice skills right there.


----------



## TinyCentaur

Ooo, I really like your works! The Darth Vader WIP looks pretty good too!
Your 3D work is very nice too. Keep it up!


----------



## Caius

TinyCentaur said:


> Ooo, I really like your works! The Darth Vader WIP looks pretty good too!
> Your 3D work is very nice too. Keep it up!



Thank you! I'm trying to get better with traditional stuff. It's been a few months since I even considered picking up a pencil, but now that I have I'm getting some more ideas for stuff I'd like to do for the geek side of my family. I'm thinking christmas artbooks with Star-wars, Stargate, Star Trek, and some other stuff may make a good gift. Otherwise I'd probably just sell them for around fourty dollars or something. Gotta pay for cintiq repairs


----------



## Caius

I suppose I can post this now.


----------



## Trundle

Oh cool, so you were the one I voted for in the contest! haha


----------



## Caius

Trundle said:


> Oh cool, so you were the one I voted for in the contest! haha



Oh wow.. thank you


----------



## Caius

dnd doodles & junk

















Graphic work


----------

